# Petit problème avec Grip

## DuF

En fait je ne peux ripper qu'en étant root.

A la base grip me créait des fichiers de 0 octets, j'ai donc pensé que ct un pb de droit, et effectivement en tant que root ça passe. 

J'ai donc lancé grip dans un terminal pour voir le msg d'erreur et là il m'a dit : "unable to open cdrom drive"

Je me suis dit, vas vérifier les droits dans /dev concernant le cdrom.

j'ai :

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           13 2002-12-23 16:39 /dev/cdrom -> cdroms/cdrom0

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           34 1970-01-01 01:00 /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 -> ../scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd

brw-------    1 charli   root      11,   0 1970-01-01 01:00 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd

Je me suis dit en voyant ça, vais rajouter les droits au petit dernier même si c'est mon user qui en est le propriétaire, donc j'ai mis ça sans trop y croire : 

brw-rw-rw-    1 charli   root      11,   0 1970-01-01 01:00 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd

Comme je m'en doutais ça n'a rien changé (heureusement c plutôt logique), mais je ne vois pas trop d'où vient le problème, si qqn a une idée ?

----------

## docCarcass

Pour changer les droits des devices avec devfs tu peuts aussi utiliser le fichier /etc/devfsd.conf si ça peut t' être utile ....mais regarde aussi dans /etc/fstab sait-on jamais....

----------

## DuF

voilà ce que j'ai dans mon /etc/devfsd.conf :

```
# Create /dev/cdrom for the first cdrom drive

LOOKUP          ^cdrom$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink cdroms/cdrom0 cdrom

REGISTER        ^cdroms/cdrom0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdrom

UNREGISTER      ^cdroms/cdrom0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrom

```

et dans mon fstab j'ai :

```
/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

```

C'est sans aucun doute le montage en ro (read-only) que je dois modifier, je vais tester  :Smile: 

Sinon j'en profite pour poser une question => les paramêtres <dump/pass> caractérisé par 0 0 ça correspond à koi ?

----------

## docCarcass

tu devrais laisser ro, c pour read-only, par contre rajoute user pour que les utilisateurs puissent monter le peripherique...c ça ton prob je pensse !

Pour 0 0 je sais pas encore mais je suis sûr que quelqu' un va nous le dire à tout les deux !!!!  :Very Happy: Last edited by docCarcass on Sun Jan 05, 2003 6:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DuF

oué on peut faire confiance aux gouroux de la place  :Smile: 

----------

## sergio

 *docCarcass wrote:*   

> tu devrais laisser ro, c pour read-only, par contre rajoute users pour que les utilisateurs puissent monter le peripherique...c ça ton prob je pensse !
> 
> Pour 0 0 je sais pas encore mais je suis sûr que quelqu' un va nous le dire à tout les deux !!!! 

 

C'est effectivement la bonne syntaxe :

```

/dev/cdrom/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660    ro,noauto,user   0 0

```

ou bien celle-ci qui marche aussi

```

/dev/hdc                  /mnt/cdrom   iso9660    ro,noauto,user   0 0

```

A+

----------

## pounard

je pense que c parce que ton user est pas dans le groupe disk qu' il ne peut pas monter les volummes

essaye de faire un chgrp -G disk <ton user>

----------

## sergio

 *pounard wrote:*   

> je pense que c parce que ton user est pas dans le groupe disk qu' il ne peut pas monter les volummes
> 
> essaye de faire un chgrp -G disk <ton user>

 

Je suis pas sur que ça marche, surtout que le répertoire /mnt appartient généralement au groupe "root"... Le plus sur est de mettre l'option "user" sur la ligne correspondante dans /etc/fstab...

Ce qui est sympa aussi c'est d'utiliser automount... Je l'ai fait sur plusieurs stations de travail sans problème...

----------

## DuF

Je me suis rajouté dans le groupe disk, directement dans le fichier /etc/group mais a priori ça ne change rien.

Surtout que grip a priori ne monte pas le lecteur de cdrom dans /mnt/cdrom par exemple, mais utilise simplement /dev/cdrom dans sa config (mais je ne sais pas non plus comment fonctionne Grip  :Smile:  )

Sinon j'ai rajouté user dans mon fstab pour l'entrée concernant le cdrom, je pensais que lorsque le cdrom était utilisé il lisait l'entrée dans fstab, mais ça doit être juste pour le mount, l'entrée dans /dev est déjà créé et comme je ne tiens pas à rebooter pour le moment je testerai plus tard, pour le moment j'encode en root, je préfèrerai pas mais bon.

----------

## docCarcass

Bon, je pensse avoir ta solution:

si tu regardes bien /dev/cdroms:

```

#ll /dev/cdroms

drwxr-xr-x    1 root     root            0 Jan  1  1970 .

drwxr-xr-x    1 root     root            0 Jan  1  1970 .. 

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           34 Jan  1  1970 

cdrom0->../scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/cd

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           34 Jan  1  1970 

cdrom1 -> ../scsi/host1/bus0/target1/lun0/cd

#ll ../scsi/host1/bus0/target1/lun0/cd

brw-------    1 doccarcass  cdrom     11,   0 Jan  1  1970 scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/cd

```

donc si tu ne faits pas parti du groupe cdrom tu vas avoir des probs en effet...

Pour ça le mieux c de rajouter le groupe users dans le groupe cdrom dans /etc/group:

```

cdrom::19:users

```

 :Question: 

----------

## DuF

non mais c'est moi le propriétaire du cd, comme je l'ai indiqué dans mon premier post : 

```
bash-2.05b$ ls -l /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd 

brw-------    1 charli   root      11,   0 1970-01-01 01:00 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd
```

Je suis le user charli, donc je pense pas que ça vienne de là de toute façon j'ai testé en m'ajoutant au groupe cdrom (bien que chez moi il n'apparaisse pas dans les liens devfs) cela n'a rien changé, il faudrait que je reboot pour voir si la modification du fstab apporte qqchose, mais pour le moment c'est pas possible et je sais pas si c possible de relancer devfs, me suis jamais posé la question avant il faut dire  :Smile: 

----------

## docCarcass

Mi g jamais touché aux droits des devices sur mon system,

si tu tests un 

 chgrp cdrom /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd

en étant dans le groupe cdrom ça donne quoi ?

Je crois que t' as pas besoin de rebooter pour que les modifs de fstab soient prises en compte utilise mount -a, mount se referera à fstab

----------

## DuF

effectivement j'ai fini par me mélanger les pinceaux moi même à force.

Je récapitule, le problème n'est pas un problème de mount car Grip ne monte pas le cdrom, il le fait peut être mais de manière transparente en tout cas, car j'ai rien dans /mnt/cdrom.

Par contre Grip utilise le lien devfs /dev/cdrom mais à ce niveau là j'ai un peu tout essayé, changement de propriétaire, droit, groupe sur ce que point /dev/cdrom (car les liens sont en r-x pour tout le monde), mais rien n'y fait....

 *docCarcass wrote:*   

> Si tu testes un 
> 
>  chgrp cdrom /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd
> 
> en étant dans le groupe cdrom ça donne quoi ?

 

J'ai testé et toujours le même résultat...

----------

## TGL

Si tu utilises devfs, il vaut mieux, dans ton "/etc/devfsd.conf" un truc du genre :

```
REGISTER   cdroms/.*    PERMISSIONS root.cdrom 770
```

(avec le groupe et les perms que tu veux)

Et puis tu relances le démon devfsd :

```
killall -HUP devfsd
```

Enfin, je dis ça, c'est pas testé, mais ça me parraitrait logique  :Smile: 

----------

## DuF

Bon et bien j'ai je pense résolu le problème, disons que pour moi il est résolu, même si c'est pas optimum.

Après ta remarque TGL j'ai testé ce que tu préconisais en essayant de l'adapter à mon cas. Mais en fait voilà la partie que je devais modifier :

```
# Give the cdrw group write permissions to /dev/sg0

# This is done to have non root user use the burner (scan the scsi bus)

REGISTER        ^scsi/host.*/bus.*/target.*/lun.*/generic    PERMISSIONS root.cdrom 666
```

J'ai été obligé de mettre 666 car en 660 ça ne marche pas, malgré le fait que je sois dans le groupe cdrom (j'ai édité suffisament le fichier /etc/group pour en être sûr  :Smile:  ). Donc bon ça marche avec le droit 666 je vais laisser comme ça, mais bon fallait savoir que Grip utilisait /dev/sg0 et non /dev/cdrom (alors que dans la conf de Grip c'est bien /dev/cdrom qui est indiqué....).

Donc il reste des choses que je trouve pas logique mais bon, je vais laisser comme ça, vais pas m'agacer et vous agacer pour un petit problème pareil  :Smile: 

Merci à tous !

----------

